# Meatloaf or Meatballs.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I used turkey for this came out supper moist, for the meatballs the sauce was just a can of Italian style tomatoes in low heat simmering for a while, the addition of tomatoes paste and red wine will make for a thicker sauce with a more exotic flavor, half the mix I used for a meatloaf, was cooked in the Crockpot in a oven bag with some ketchup.
3 lbs ground meat
1 cup fresh ground bread crumbs
1 cup grated cheese
2 eggs
3 tbsp Italian seasoning
1 tbsp red pepper flakes
1 cup flour
1 tbsp black pepper mix with flour for coating meatballs
1 onion-6 cloves of garlic
1 tbsp salt
¼ fresh parsley, grated nutmeg, grated orange peel, optional
Chopped all spices in food processor, add to meat, make fresh bread crumbs in processor, add to meat with eggs and cheese, mix well. Shape meatballs with ice cream scooper, coat with flour and black pepper and fry to golden brown in low heat, drain on paper towel add to sauce of choice or shape for meatloaf. 
Enjoy it.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

sounds delicious, thanks for sharing!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I have been meaning to make up a bunch of meatballs and freeze them in meal-sized packages, just to make things more convenient. This is similar to the recipe I use, except that I don't coat the meatballs. However, the last time we had turkey meatballs I coated the meatballs in crushed parmesan goldfish crackers (and I mean really crushed, almost like a powder) - and those were the best turkey meatballs ever. I need to do that again!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

My meatballs are:

1 lb ground beef
1 lb ground pork
1lb Italian sausage
2 eggs
Italian Seasoning (rosemary, thyme, oregano) - good amount, maybe upwards of a 1/4 cup.
cup or so of grated parmesean cheese
1/2 - 1 cup bread crumbs
salt & pepper

Mix all, make balls, cook in oven (350- around a half hour for the size I make them).

Some get consumed right away, the rest I freeze and then can pull out a smaller quantity as needed.


I like readytogo's use of red pepper flakes. I think next time I'll try them in mind.


As to meatloaf, the one we liked the most is a lb of ground beef, a bit of breadcrumbs, 1/4 cup of ketchup and an egg. Mix well and press in a loaf pan. Top with a mixture of ketchup and crushed pineapple - about a 1/4 cup of each. Bake until done. It's always been a favorite of ours.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Culex, one thing I've never done is mix my ground meats - but I keep seeing recipes for that. I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

GG, the main advantage that I've found is a wider flavour profile. If you like each on their own then usually they'll work together too. Of course you can use a leaner beef and the fat in the ground pork helps compensate so they can end up with a better balanced end result.... as opposed to all beef and dry or all pork and too greasy.


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

If you want amazingly smooth meatballs like a restaurant (Sbarros was my inspiration) whiz your meat in the food processor also, not just the bread for crumbs or the spices. Goshengirl, the goldfish crackers sound fantastic!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the mix of 1 part pork or sausage to 2 parts beef. For meatloaf, give it a nice covering of bacon. Every slice has that nice little crunch of bacon on the outside.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

firm meatballs also grill nicely on a skewer...a poor man's 'shish kebab'. especially nice basted with BBQ saucee.


----------

